# Nicknames for James?



## kblackstone444

I'm due in January and my son's name will be James. For the most part, he will be called James, but we're a family big on nicknames and I love giving nicknames, so I'm wondering what the nicknames for James are? So far I've got...

Jim (I like, but not for a baby or a child, more for an adult)

Jimmy (not crazy about, but it would eventually evolve into Jim)

Jimbo (biological father, if he's involved, will insist on this one, and I absolutely HATE it- part of the reason why I want to already have a nickname for my James.)

Jamie (not crazy about- all the Jamies I've known have been girls)

Jamesey (what I sometimes call my adult friend named James, but kinda... different)

Jake (haven't really liked all the Jakes I've known)

Jack (I like it, but might be too far away from actual name)

Did I miss any? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~

one of my My best friends and co workers name is Jamey. His sons name is James, and they all call him Jamey.

My husband best friend in highschool name was Jaime.

Just saying.


----------



## by-the-lake

Jem?


----------



## WifeofAnt

Hiya!! We're having a James too. I don't like the nickname Jimmy so we're going to try to use Jay or JJ.


----------



## justrose13

i like jamey or jack... but i also love love love james just the way it is. if i had a son named james, he would be james or jamey or jamesey.


----------



## Celtain

All the Jamie's I have know, both male and female, are all very cool people. Funny though, one of my very best girlfriends name is Jaime and I call her James! LOL

I also like Jay. Jim and Jimmy totally turn me off simply because those are the names that I associate with my horribly abusive brother.


----------



## butterflies

We also wanted to avoid Jimmy/Jim. We end up calling our little guy Jamesy and sometimes J or Jamie. (Since we recently re-watched the Secret of Roan Innish, we've been calling out "Jamie!" more often!) I think it will evolve into Jamie as he gets older. At school so far he's just James.


----------



## DaisyMay

I think Jay or J is super cute!


----------



## homemademom

What's the initial of his middle name? I'm wondering if you could pair it with "J" (like JJ, JB, etc.)


----------



## kblackstone444

He'll have two middle names, so he'll be James Michael Steven, and his last name will also start with an S. His full initials will be JMSS, not much can be made out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homemademom*
> 
> What's the initial of his middle name? I'm wondering if you could pair it with "J" (like JJ, JB, etc.)


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm

Another one, similar to Jamesey, is Jimsey. I was thinking of the name James for my son and that is one of the nicknames we would most likely have used.


----------



## XanaduMama

Jem! Adorable


----------



## babygirlie

dh's mom calls him jaimie which he despises. I call him jay or Jamsie


----------



## kblackstone444

I didn't realize that Jamesy (or variants) were so common, and not considered "weird". I'm thinking it's a toss-up now between Jamesy and Jack.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

I think Jack is a totally separate name. JMO. But Jamesy is cute. My DS2's middle name is James, named after my grandfather who went by Jim. I agree, Jim sounds much more like an adult name.


----------



## javilu

Jack is a nickname for John, not really for James. I like Jay or Jamie or Jamesy, but since he has so many middle names, maybe you can consider those for nicknames, too. Like Mike or Mikey or Steve or Stevey, etc. I love the name Michael and its variants.


----------



## jennifercp8

DS's name is James, and we call him Jamie. I wish we had spelled it Jamey, though. Everyone spells his name 'Jaime'. CONSTANTLY. Something a little different than the typical girls spelling would have been better, I think.


----------



## jimbo101

Hey guys Im 14 and my name's James, I've been called Jimbo, or Jimmy-James by lots of people. Maybe that'll help???


----------



## yippiehippie

I agree that Jack is just a separate name. My son is John, but it's a family name so, to avoid confusion, he goes exclusively by Jack. It's already hard enough to explain that to people, even though it IS a nickname for John (John/Jack Kennedy is what I always refer to for older crowds that know). However, you might have a hard time since it's just a different name, not a nickname for James.

I say see what you end up calling him, whatever comes out of your mouth it will prob be. My guess is J, I call DS that all the time.

Love the name James and the other nicknames, BTW, but HATE Jim/Jimmy


----------



## twilightlover

okay, so i am only fourteen, but i had a dream. in my dream, saw a little blonde toddler standing in the middle of a field alone and for some reason, i just KNEW his name was James and that he was my son. instantly, i called out, "Jamesie!" people have told me it was just a dream but i know that my future holds a little blonde boy named jamesie.

so yeah, suggested name: Jamesie









sorry, i talk WAY to much.


----------



## bobcat

I know a James who went by Jamie up until Kindergarten, when he suddenly decided his name was "James" at school, trying to be a grownup I suppose, so his friends called him that, and his family continued to call him Jamie up until he got into his teens. I know other James'es who went by James their entire life, even in childhood, and that is what their parents call them.

My husband wants to name our son James, and I think we are going with that, but the nickname issue has come up. I think I will honestly wait and look at the baby, and see what name or nickname seems to fit him. For example, sometimes you grow close to someone, and if their name is Mary, all of a suddden they just become "M" to you, in an endearing way, or "Emmy" for M. So I think you just never know what you are going to want to call someone, until you get to know them, but it is nice to think of your options first, to be sure they are there!

So for us, these are the options I'm thinking: J, which I like better than Jay....I may just stick with James.... maybe JB because the middle name will likely have B. Or I may go with a nickname that shortens his middle name. He can always go by something else later. I know at least two James'es who made the Jamie to something else transition (James, Jim, etc) later. Into adulthood, I do like names like JB or JR too though. I knew a JR growing up, and I always thought it was a very distinguished sounding name, with his last name, which had multiple syllables.

I'm not a big fan of Jimmy, but I am remaining open, maybe the kid will just look like a Jimmy. I did know a highschooler who went by Jim, and that seemed to work okay for him. Right now I think I'll avoid those two though, just not my style.


----------



## kblackstone444

Update... he's just James. He looks and acts like a James. Sometimes, as a family only name, he's Jamsey, or J, but he's mostly just James. He named himself, so to speak.


----------

